# Vapedroid C1D2 26650 Mod



## zadiac (29/7/15)

http://www.hardcorevapers.com/Vapedroid-DNA40



Very nice and very expensive mod. Latest DNA 40 chip.
I like the look of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (30/7/15)

zadiac said:


> http://www.hardcorevapers.com/Vapedroid-DNA40
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice design i'd like more wattage myself,a beauty none the less


----------

